# 

## Irinna

,    ,     "-              ,               ,            ,   ,            ,      ;"
               -   ?

----------


## 72

(. 78 " "  . 46 " "),        ,  .

----------


## Irinna

46  ,   "    ,       ". ..          ???

----------


## 72

. 


> 24.04.2007 N 09-2138/07-4   N 60-20506/06
>        ,       ,   ,                ,       (   )        ,      1  46   N 14-  8  1998  "    "   (  ),        ,             .


  .

----------


## Irinna

,      :Redface:

----------


## 72

?

----------


## Irinna



----------


## 72

,   . 





22  2008.								        . 


,   , 01  1901  ,   _____ __________,  _____________________________________________,      : . , .__________ .___,     ,  100 %  ,  :

             ,  4 900 000 (   ) ,   29 .










      15 . )))

----------


## Irinna

,  :Smilie:

----------


## efreytor

....   ?

----------


## Irinna

?

----------


## efreytor

*Irinna*, "-              ,               ,            ,   ,            ,      ;"

----------


## efreytor

...    ..

----------


## 72

! , .        .       ""  "".  "  100% "  .    :Embarrassment:

----------


## Irinna

,  :yes:

----------


## VictoriaV

.         ,       66,67%    3- )    ,    .    ,    2%.......

----------


## 72

> ,


 ,     .

----------


## VictoriaV

?   ? )))) :yes:

----------


## 72

> ?   ? ))))


    . :Smilie:

----------

,       .46 14- :"    (   , , , )    ,   ,         ,           ,          ,        ...".          1 ,      4  (.. 25%)   ????           .,     ,   ,  ,     -,  25%     -         ?

----------

!!!!       ????

----------


## 72

.


> ,   ,


 ,  .

----------

! )))           !  .

----------


## Leila

> 


      (       ).

----------

.   (((   .

----------


## Leila

Caps Lock , .



> .


 ,   ?       :   .



> .


1)   .  ,            (      ),
2)    ,     (. 46   ),
3) ,       (. 45   ), 
4)         .

,     (),      ()   :       (     ,    ).

----------

,     .

----------


## Leila

- ?

   ? , :




________________

  ___ ____ 2011 . 

  : ________        	 
  : _________

   ____ (  ):
________________

     	 :
1.	 .
2.	   .

     	:
________________________________

     	   .

     	: 
  ___;
 - ___;
 - ___.

     	: 
          _________________________

: 
   ________,          : ______ 
   ,         25%   ,  ________        : ________________________.

   .

	: 
  ___;
 - ___;
 - ___.

	:
	  :
              : ________________________.

----------

))))

----------


## vNATELLAv

,       ,    :".........."  ?    :Smilie:

----------


## vNATELLAv

, !

----------


## Leila

> ,       ,    :".........."  ?


?   ?  :Smilie: 
"...       :..."



> , !


  -  ( ).

----------


## vNATELLAv

,

----------

,  ,         ?

----------


## sema

. - ))))))))

----------

.   ,  .    .    ,     .

----------

.     )    ? )

----------


## -

, ,    ( )  - ? (, , )
    ?

----------


## vaz

> ?


.     ,   ,      - (     : -).

----------

> ,       ,    :".........."  ?


  ,      .

----------

